

Swedish Medical robot gives manicure, makes paper airplanes - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2011/03/swedish-surgical-robot-gives-manicure.html

======
anigbrowl
Sounds like a perfect fit for my local acute clinic :-/

